# Ultra white seats



## BrandinAbbott (Dec 15, 2016)

I'd like to hear from model x owners who have opted in for the ultra white synthetic leather seats and have had them for a while. If you happen to wear dark clothing, like black pants or jeans for example, does the color tend to wear into the white seats? If so, what do you use to keep it clean?


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

I'd be curious to know too. I hear from some on YouTube who do have them that they are indeed stain resistant but some colour transfer does happen.

I'll ask a friend in Calgary to make a video and report back.


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

TrevP said:


> I'd be curious to know too. I hear from some on YouTube who do have them that they are indeed stain resistant but some colour transfer does happen.
> 
> I'll ask a friend in Calgary to make a video and report back.


Please do that, Trev. All I know is I have ivory leather seats on my X5 and would never take that again... Also I was talking to a friendly T≡SLA rep (aren't they all?! ) who was charging a Model X P90D at a nearby SC. It had the ultra while _leather_ seats and he did confirm that some color staining does occur... so question remains as to whether _synthetic_ leather is less prone to that than leather... which seems iffy to me... 
If white synthetic remains as the only standard case, that may definitively push a lot of us to the leather/premium seat option... Let's see...


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

there's a few threads on TMC on the Ultra White seats showing some seatbelt lubricant staining (orange), some indigo from jeans transferring, dirty white stitching, some weird wrinkles forming on non seating areas and the perforated fabric tearing at the seams. 
I'd say the indigo transfer is the least of the issues with Ultra White and has been reported to be removed with a 'Mr Clean' type abrasive sponge
here's an example of each...


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

MelindaV said:


> there's a few threads on TMC on the Ultra White seats showing some seatbelt lubricant staining (orange), some indigo from jeans transferring, dirty white stitching, some weird wrinkles forming on non seating areas and the perforated fabric tearing at the seams.
> I'd say the indigo transfer is the least of the issues with Ultra White and has been reported to be removed with a 'Mr Clean' type abrasive sponge
> here's an example of each...


Yep... black it will be for Midnight S≡R≡NITY!


----------



## BrandinAbbott (Dec 15, 2016)

Thank you for all the feedback! I'd definitely like to see a video of someone cleaning the color staining if possible. But it doesn't look too terrible to maintain. I think I'll still probably opt in for this seating option and coloration.


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

OOh yuck. Not sure if that's just normal wear and tear or some people are not cleaning up regularly.

I don't care for black seats myself, too stark, but white is the other extreme. I sure hope Tesla brings back grey seats for the Model 3 because that's what I want in mine.

My Lincoln has this interior colour scheme (espresso seats/dash with beige leather trim)


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

TrevP said:


> OOh yuck. Not sure if that's just normal wear and tear or some people are not cleaning up regularly.
> 
> I don't care for black seats myself, too stark, but white is the other extreme. I sure hope Tesla brings back grey seats for the Model 3 because that's what I want in mine.
> 
> My Lincoln has this interior colour scheme (espresso seats/dash with beige leather trim)


@TrevP , why would anyone want to trade a beautiful looking car like that?!


----------



## Ryan (Mar 5, 2016)

To clarify, Michael: I am 99% sure that Model X has never had ultra white _leather _seats. They've been synthetic from Day 1. The white interior on the handful of Signature Model S cars is real leather, however.



Michael Russo said:


> Please do that, Trev. All I know is I have ivory leather seats on my X5 and would never take that again... Also I was talking to a friendly T≡SLA rep (aren't they all?! ) who was charging a Model X P90D at a nearby SC. It had the ultra while _leather_ seats and he did confirm that some color staining does occur... so question remains as to whether _synthetic_ leather is less prone to that than leather... which seems iffy to me...
> If white synthetic remains as the only standard case, that may definitively push a lot of us to the leather/premium seat option... Let's see...


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Ryan said:


> To clarify, Michael: I am 99% sure that Model X has never had ultra white _leather _seats. They've been synthetic from Day 1. The white interior on the handful of Signature Model S cars is real leather, however.


Oh... thanks! then the rep must have taken me for a fool... I'll have to go to the Store and put it right..! In any case, the ultra white looks real' good... when new...! As always everyone will make their choice, according to their preference... and willingness to scrub!


----------



## james connolly (Apr 11, 2016)

How about a dark red interior ? like this Lexus.....any takers


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

james connolly said:


> How about a dark red interior ? like this Lexus.....any takers



maybe on a black, grey, silver but not on red. the red leather not matching the paint would drive me crazy.


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

james connolly said:


> How about a dark red interior ? like this Lexus.....any takers
> 
> View attachment 847


Midnight S≡R≡NITY - as the name suggests ... - will be Midnight Silver... Ultra White would be cool... yet too wear sensitive... Agree with @MelindaV that red leather could work yet I am not sure if it would not be overbearing to me in the long run... am kinda with @TrevP and would opt for grey if available again, black as fallback... safer choice... but to each her/his own...


----------



## james connolly (Apr 11, 2016)

Correct, the bright red exterior does not match the darker interior. I like the dark red interior because it's slightly retro. Goes nicely with silver as in the Ferrari below. Might suite the M3.


----------



## Badback (Apr 7, 2016)

My pick would be a tan interior, a compromise between heat absorption and dirt masking. And so called 'vegan' of course.

(Since no one mentioned it, I think: cows are vegan. But I really want a polyurethane material)


----------



## Dan Detweiler (Apr 8, 2016)

I have always loved red interiors on white cars. Old Corvettes and Triumphs had this option.

Dan


----------



## MichelT3 (Nov 16, 2016)

james connolly said:


> How about a dark red interior ? like this Lexus.....any takers
> 
> View attachment 847


I have a white convertible with a dark red Connolly leather interior, which I like a lot. My red is significantly darker and less flashy than this one though.

Since I will be going for a Deep Blue car (assuming Signature Red won't be available) red leather interior could be possible too. 
In general I'm not impressed by the colours of Tesla interiors. I hate White. Tesla's Tan is a dubious tint and Grey is soooo dull! Should I be outrageous and choose Red? Or maybe I simply go Black.
But a nice and durable mixed grey/black fabric will be okay by me too.


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

TrevP said:


> I'd be curious to know too. I hear from some on YouTube who do have them that they are indeed stain resistant but some colour transfer does happen.
> 
> I'll ask a friend in Calgary to make a video and report back.


Friend in Calgary finally came through for us with a 6 month update. They have 4 kids.


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

TrevP said:


> Friend in Calgary finally came through for us with a 6 month update. They have 4 kids.


Thanks, Trev. Bottom line, seems acceptable with frequent care (the lady seems detail oriented ), yet 6 months is still fresh - how will it be after 3 years... or longer? 
Nope... I'll stick to black... but to each her/his own!


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

For those who like ultra white, vegan seats... another input from a family of four, with two young kids... including nice summary of the good & the bad at the end of the close to 8' video...


----------



## Badback (Apr 7, 2016)

Polyurethane is better. Anything with dyes (versus pigments) will fade from UV exposure. PU is the most abrasion resistant as well.


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

Our good buddy Bjørn just put out a clip about his ultra white seats in his Model X. Blue jean transfer is a real thing


----------



## Badback (Apr 7, 2016)

TrevP said:


> Our good buddy Bjørn just put out a clip about his ultra white seats in his Model X. Blue jean transfer is a real thing


Mr. Clean Magic Eraser. Dah!


----------



## JBsC6 (Oct 17, 2016)

Loved the video...the cute kids..the hottie wife..the beautiful white interior...good insights


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

The hottie wife... I'll tell Tammy you said that 

Someone said the same thing about my wife in my YouTube video. Nice compliment I guess but a bit creepy


----------



## JBsC6 (Oct 17, 2016)

Trevor

Please take the comment of your hottie wife and beautiful kids as a complement. I was extremely impressed at how beautiful and fit your wife is especially with two kids under or around the age of four. 

I'm a gym junkie and I'm always amazed at young ladies with the baby bump excercise and then bounce back so well to their previous svelte figure after giving child birth. 

Fwiw..I enjoyed the video on the white seats and all the information you guys gave..

Sorry if I focused on your hottie wife as well but I was looking for you in the video as well...I did smile as I saw your youngest running around as well.

Fwiw in the father of a 21 year old severely autistic son who I love and care for...I apologize if I got to personal on the members of your family...I'm just very open about what I see in various videos...

Have a nice day and I look forward to future videos


----------



## KennethK (Oct 13, 2016)

@JBsC6 that is the Subasic Family, not Trev's. Mike Subasic does a daily vlog. @TrevP do you know the family well or just acquaintances of them? I subscribe to his vlog. When i get my model 3 I think I'll have it drive me out west and take a trip up to Banff. I love the videos Mike shows of his home area. The supercharger Network is moving on up there so it should be pretty easy.


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

TrevP said:


> Our good buddy Bjørn just put out a clip about his ultra white seats in his Model X. Blue jean transfer is a real thing


Every additional one on this topic confirms my determination NOT to take UW seats...


----------



## Tony_YYZ (Nov 1, 2016)

I desperately want those UW seats. Since the discontinuation of Grey, these are my favourite!

But that long term wear worries me. Maybe with proper care and regular conditioning it should be ok?


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

KennethK said:


> @JBsC6 that is the Subasic Family, not Trev's. Mike Subasic does a daily vlog. @TrevP do you know the family well or just acquaintances of them? I subscribe to his vlog. When i get my model 3 I think I'll have it drive me out west and take a trip up to Banff. I love the videos Mike shows of his home area. The supercharger Network is moving on up there so it should be pretty easy.


He's an online acquaintance whom I've spoked to at various times. Same with Bjørn Nyland and @Ryan


----------



## BigBri (Jul 16, 2016)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I'm not sure about white interior over the long haul, but yeah that blue exterior in the sun is looking very sharp!


Yeah I'm a bit worried about wear and tear on it but figure I won't be seeing an order email in the first days of production so we can see what sort've damage the initial cars take from daily use.


----------



## Dan Detweiler (Apr 8, 2016)

BigBri said:


> Yeah I'm a bit worried about wear and tear on it but figure I won't be seeing an order email in the first days of production so we can see what sort've damage the initial cars take from daily use.


There are plenty of videos on youtube showing how the bright white interior is holding up on the Model X. The "Like Tesla" chanel comes to mind right off the bat. I think Bjorn did a video as well.

Dan


----------



## Dan Detweiler (Apr 8, 2016)

These folks live about 15 minutes from me.

Dan


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

My wife vetoed the white seats right from the start and wanted grey but since that's not available I'm going to get her to watch this video to assuage her fears. Besides, it's not like she washes or cleans the cars anyhow... :tongueout:

Bjørn did show his had some bleu jean transfer and that the white stitching can get dirty. I'd surmise you could clean that up with some Oxyclean mixed with water to make a paste. Works wonders on dirty grout!


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

TrevP said:


> My wife vetoed the white seats right from the start and wanted grey but since that's not available I'm going to get her to watch this video to assuage her fears. Besides, it's not like she washes or cleans the cars anyhow... :tongueout:


LOL! Yeah, well you've got to be prepared to do it 'cause white will require more care.... But I must admit the 'Bjørn Optimus Prime combo' - when free of 'schmutz'  - is kicking!


----------



## bluesolarflare (Apr 8, 2016)

I pretty much wrote off the white interior at first but it is growing on me. I too would be worried about wear and tear but the video from a few posts up might convince me to get it.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

if the white was leather, I'd consider it - but would still be worried about the stitching looking gross after a year, let alone 10 years. But if the choice is fabric or fake leather, I'd go with fabric.


----------



## Rick59 (Jul 20, 2016)

TrevP said:


> My wife vetoed the white seats right from the start and wanted grey but since that's not available I'm going to get her to watch this video to assuage her fears. Besides, it's not like she washes or cleans the cars anyhow... :tongueout:
> 
> Bjørn did show his had some bleu jean transfer and that the white stitching can get dirty. I'd surmise you could clean that up with some Oxyclean mixed with water to make a paste. Works wonders on dirty grout!


Trev, tell your wife you're the boss and you'll decide what colour you're getting. You can stay with us for a while.


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

Rick59 said:


> Trev, tell your wife you're the boss and you'll decide what colour you're getting. You can stay with us for a while.


And I'm paying for the car, not her


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

TrevP said:


> And I'm paying for the car, not her


Lucky guy. I have to pay for both!


----------



## Dennis van der Pool (Jul 13, 2016)

MelindaV said:


> there's a few threads on TMC on the Ultra White seats showing some seatbelt lubricant staining (orange), some indigo from jeans transferring, dirty white stitching, some weird wrinkles forming on non seating areas and the perforated fabric tearing at the seams.
> I'd say the indigo transfer is the least of the issues with Ultra White and has been reported to be removed with a 'Mr Clean' type abrasive sponge
> here's an example of each...


Thank you for posting this  Now not going for white and ventilated seats...


----------



## JBsC6 (Oct 17, 2016)

Love the look...couldn't live with the maintenance


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

Bjorn just posted an update on his Model X after 73K KM / 45K miles. Keep in mind, he has the now discontinued perforated seats, which are showing more wear and tear than normal seats on account of the perforations being easy to rip. I've seen this happen on another Model X


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

there are a few extensive TMC threads showing tears in the Ulta White material... some in very low wear areas like rarely used rear seats, front center part of seat in the solid non perf section (where your calf could contact the seat), upper seat back (shoulder area), demo vehicles with multiple punctures/tears, etc...


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Just to show what 85k miles of a reasonably impactful rear end has done to ivory Dakota leather on my X5... 










Standard black seats for me, thank you... !


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Michael Russo said:


> Just to show what 85k miles of a reasonably impactful rear end has done to ivory Dakota leather on my X5...
> 
> View attachment 1456
> 
> ...


so the BMW 'leather' is also a man-made material, right?


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

MelindaV said:


> so the BMW 'leather' is also a man-made material, right?


Dunno. Yet plan to challenge my dealership about it, believe me...


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

This: 
https://teslaownersonline.com/threa...al-motor-configuration.6083/page-2#post-88828


----------

